# External Hard Drive decisions



## michael8765 (Jul 24, 2016)

I am currently using a Lacie 2Big Quadra external hard drive to store my Lightroom photos. 

It's configured so that the two 2TB discs mirror each other.....it's getting old.

I'd like to have another similar storage drive to mirror this one by using two 4 TB discs.

How can I, using Lightroom, safely copy the data from my older drive to the new one so that they are mirroring each other as far as content goes.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 24, 2016)

Why would you want to use Lightroom for that? You can copy the photos using the Finder, or a clone utility. Lightroom wouldn't *copy* the images, but *move* them (unless you use 'Export').


----------



## michael8765 (Jul 24, 2016)

[QUOTE="You can copy the photos using the Finder, or a clone utility.[/QUOTE]

Where might I find out exactly how to do that?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 24, 2016)

michael8765 said:


> > You can copy the photos using the Finder, or a clone utility.
> 
> 
> 
> Where might I find out exactly how to do that?



I'm sorry. Are you asking how to copy something from one disk to another on a Macintosh? Just drag it from the source disk to the target disk...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2016)

For a little more detail, try this: How do I move only my photos to another hard drive, leaving the catalog where it is? - The Lightroom Queen


----------



## michael8765 (Jul 25, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> For a little more detail, try this: How do I move only my photos to another hard drive, leaving the catalog where it is? - The Lightroom Queen


I have my photos copied to the new drive but LR is not picking up the drive and is still looking to the old drive - how do I make the new drive my prime drive and use the old one as a back up?


----------

